# 1934 Schwinn B10e can you help makes this 10 year old little boys Holiday. Thank you!!!



## Dogtown (Dec 10, 2020)

Hello all and any help would be much appreciated!!! My 10 year old has been working on this project during all this and he is getting very close. Check out the pix he is very proud of himself and yes we had no idea what we had when we started. 

Looking for a black or red unrestored rear rack, a red unrestored tank the correct bolt for the frame that holds the seat post,
an unrestored Klaxton Horn and a battery can and light. 

Also the badge was missing horizontal holes 2 in apart any ideas? Yes I know pretty vague.


----------



## troy boy (Dec 10, 2020)

Where are the glasses on that polisher? Otherwise Awesome get him  at it . I dont have an original but I do have some tanks I made out of galvanized sheet metal Send me the inside dimension and if I have one that will fit I will send it to you free for a place holder thanks Brian


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 11, 2020)

troy boy said:


> Where are the glasses on that polisher? Otherwise Awesome get him  at it . I dont have an original but I do have some tanks I made out of galvanized sheet metal Send me the inside dimension and if I have one that will fit I will send it to you free for a place holder thanks Brian



I LOVE CABE’ers!


----------



## Dogtown (Dec 11, 2020)

troy boy said:


> Where are the glasses on that polisher? Otherwise Awesome get him  at it . I dont have an original but I do have some tanks I made out of galvanized sheet metal Send me the inside dimension and if I have one that will fit I will send it to you free for a place holder thanks Brian



He is normally in glasses and I make him wear his mask lol. Wanted to look cool for the picture lol. Troy that is the kindest offer. If you do have one please at least let me pay shipping. 
Dimensions 
21 in bottom 
2 in fro height 
15 in to the top bend
6 in after top bend
I in height at rear.

What an incredible offer, seriously thank you Troy!!!


----------



## Dogtown (Dec 11, 2020)

jimbo53 said:


> I LOVE CABE’ers!



How can you not? What an incredible offer. Everyone is just cool and helpful!!!


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Dec 11, 2020)

He may have just picked up a paying hobby! Excellent.


----------



## bloo (Dec 11, 2020)

This thread is a real throwback for me. I rebuilt a 1941 Schwinn when I was about 10 or 11, and then a couple more times as the years went on. I think it's just awesome you are helping him do this.

I drug my 41 out of storage earlier this year. Here is the last picture of it before I took it apart to make it roadworthy again.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 11, 2020)

I have an original red one that I will trade for an original blue one. Or if I find a blue one to purchase, I'll sell my red one.


----------



## Dogtown (Dec 11, 2020)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> He may have just picked up a paying hobby! Excellent.





Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> He may have just picked up a paying hobby! Excellent.



Child labor laws lol. Thank you he has really embraced this. Better than TV and video games.


----------



## Dogtown (Dec 11, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> I have an original red one that I will trade for an original blue one. Or if I find a blue one to purchase, I'll sell my red one.
> 
> View attachment 1317030



I love that bike. If you remember I hit you up and tried to buy it months ago. I have a set of rain gutter fenders if you are interested.


----------



## Dogtown (Dec 11, 2020)

bloo said:


> This thread is a real throwback for me. I rebuilt a 1941 Schwinn when I was about 10 or 11, and then a couple more times as the years went on. I think it's just awesome you are helping him do this.
> 
> I drug my 41 out of storage earlier this year. Here is the last picture of it before I took it apart to make it roadworthy again.
> 
> View attachment 1317010



Thank you for the kind words that bike is beautiful. This all started when the lock up started and I had the idea let’s rebuild my dads Schwinn that I dragged around for 20 plus years. I have an 18 year old as well and to find something we could all do together and they could get along priceless.

I just finished a 41 Huffman with there help. 

18 year old is almost done with his 52 Hornet.

10 year old and his beloved B10 well B9 for now that he says he will pass down to his son. 

We have a 20’s Elgin and a 20’s Schwinn up next.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 12, 2020)

Dogtown said:


> I love that bike. If you remember I hit you up and tried to buy it months ago. I have a set of rain gutter fenders if you are interested.



Thanks! I think I have the correct fenders, I have not taken the time to try to install them yet. I'll look through my badge collection to see if I have one that might be right for your bike.


----------



## Dogtown (Dec 13, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> Thanks! I think I have the correct fenders, I have not taken the time to try to install them yet. I'll look through my badge collection to see if I have one that might be right for your bike.



 Dude thank you so much, that is really cool of you!!! Yeah I have an extra set and thought damn they would look good on that bike.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 21, 2020)

Do you know what year your frame is? Picture of the serial number? Are there remnants of any model decals on it?


----------



## Dogtown (Dec 21, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> Do you know what year your frame is? Picture of the serial number? Are there remnants of any model decals on it?



It is a 34 I believe, when I pulled it apart the crank it was stamped 34 and from the research I did all points to that. 




here is the serial number. Any and all input is appreciated.


----------



## Dogtown (Dec 27, 2020)

I just wanted to take a moment and thank you all for your help. We found a rack, light, horn, and a place holder tank. The kindness help and info. from all here is simply amazing!!! Thank you for the smiles on his face!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 27, 2020)

Dogtown said:


> I just wanted to take a moment and thank you all for your help. We found a rack, light, horn, and a place holder tank. The kindness help and info. from all here is simply amazing!!! Thank you for the smiles on his face!!!



A pic of how it looks now? V/r Shawn


----------

